# Legend International Holdings (lgdi.ob)



## landmarkace (12 March 2010)

Anyone know anything about Lgdi.ob Legend International Holdings; a phosphate mining co in Australia?  Any insights would be great.


----------



## Dallo (30 June 2010)

i have been looking at this for 6 months.

they have solid partnerships with IFFCO (India) and Wengfu Group (China). IFFCO being the largest fertiliser firm in India and Wengfu one of the largest in China. These are huge supply and demand markets, from the 2 largest developing economies - economies that need fertiliser to supplement agricultural development alongside urbanisation etc. their offtake agreement with IFFCO is still in place. this will of course depend on phosphate pricing (DSO/DAP/MAP) which isn't doing too much at present. approx $100/tonne DSO. I believe because of this they are looking at phosphoric acid (recent 8Q), which is approx $300/tonne. 

Wengfu have agreed pending favourable results to become equity partner.

my thoughts are that it is a long/strong. their feasibility study is due pretty soon, conducted by wengfu....who btw, just completed the construction of the Ma'aden beneficiation plant in Saudi Arabia, the biggest of its kind.

they have a decent cash position and no debts.

main issue from all projects in Mt Isa is opex, mainly due to transportation costs.

hope it helps a little.


----------



## landmarkace (2 August 2011)

Dallo said:


> i have been looking at this for 6 months.
> 
> they have solid partnerships with IFFCO (India) and Wengfu Group (China). IFFCO being the largest fertiliser firm in India and Wengfu one of the largest in China. These are huge supply and demand markets, from the 2 largest developing economies - economies that need fertiliser to supplement agricultural development alongside urbanisation etc. their offtake agreement with IFFCO is still in place. this will of course depend on phosphate pricing (DSO/DAP/MAP) which isn't doing too much at present. approx $100/tonne DSO. I believe because of this they are looking at phosphoric acid (recent 8Q), which is approx $300/tonne.
> 
> ...




LGDI Recently held a sharholders meeting in Melbourne.  Did anyone from the forum attend this meeting?  I was hoping that someone from the area may be able to shed some light on the most recent developments and atmosphere of the event.  It was my understanding that an investment group is going to be in town conducting due dillegence 1st week of August??  I really hope they get the financing from a good partner.


----------

